# Deported from Australia, will it affect IEC application?



## steffosmanos (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi everybody!

I am dealing with a complicated situation right here, let me explain to you briefly :

After spending one year in Australia (2009-2010) on a working holiday visa I went home to visit my family.

After a few months I applied for a 2nd working holiday visa for Australia.

The 2nd working holiday visa was refused for no reason since I had worked enough days/worked in rural areas, this probably wouldn't have happened if I just stayed and applied from within Australia. I decided to go there anyway on a tourist visa (which was granted)

When I arrived at Darwin airport the immigration officers scanned my passport and found it suspicious that I had applied for a tourist visa right after a working holiday visa was refused.

I was questioned, admitted that I had come to work to Australia and confirmed to undertake paid employment. Based on this I was retained for 1 night at an asylum place, deported the day after and denied entry to Australia for 3 years.

A few months ago (4 years after my 3-year ban/deportation) I tried to get hold of a working holiday visa for New Zealand, at some point during the application i got the following question:

Have you ever been refused a visa or work permit, denied entry or ordered to leave New Zealand or any other country ?

I answered this question truthfully explaining the whole situation and the visa for New Zealand was refused.

My question to you now is: Am I going to get the same background information question(s) during a IEC work permit application, and will it be possible for the visa to be refused for the same reason ?

Is there a chance my passport has been flagged? Does the Australian and Canadian immigration share info/database? Will they find out eventually if I don't mention it on the application? Will getting a new passport solve this problem ?

I have never committed any crime, have no criminal record in ANY country.

A few details on the Australian deportation report :

- The visa holder admitted that he'd come to Australia to work
- non-compliant: the visa holder mislead the department regarding his intentions for coming to Australia
- final decision: visa has been cancelled, refused immigration clearance, and will be removed from Australia as a unlawful non-citizen; where your visa is evidenced in your passport, it will be stamped 'inoperative' due to cancellation. This decision to cancel is not merits-reviewable under the migration act 1958
- other relevant agencies will be advised that your visas has been cancelled


Advice, anyone ?

Thanks in advance!
steffosmanos


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You will be vetted closely by Canadian Immigration and I'm sure they interchange information with other countries issuing Working Holiday Visas to offset situations such as yours.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

This is quite difficult situation. The main factor is that you have lied about the purpose of your visit to AU and therefore have been deported. This is, although not a criminal offence, it is still an offence, an immigration offence. 

Commonwealth countries do share information between them, so I would strongly suggest you to discolse, explain your situation, explain that you were so eager to go to AU for whatever reason and that you regret doing what you have done. 

I would also suggest you to talk to an immigration lawyer in Canada about it. I can recommend someone if you need one, just PM me.


----------



## steffosmanos (Sep 26, 2015)

For those who are wondering how this turned out : I filled in my application truthfully and got granted a Canadian work permit


----------

